# So my PCP called today worried about my bloodwork results



## lizzm (May 21, 2012)

I went to see my PCP to get refills on my Metformin and the doctor told me that he wanted to do labs since they don't have any recent ones on file. The nurse called me this afternoon because I had abnormal labs..
TSH 0.029
T4 0.18
I didn't get the ranges but I assume that they are the same on my other tests done through them TSH reference 0.450-4.500 & T4 reference 0.82-1.77

In March my T4 was 1.64 & TSH was 0.333 (the same reference # as above)

Some of the test results I got back from June
Free T3 8.1(H) pg/mL reference 1.8-4.2
T3,Reverse 63(H) ng/dL reference 11-32

I wasn't expecting to have blood drawn so I did take my meds that morning and hadn't eaten yet. I have always been advised to not take my meds until after blood work so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with my results from yesterday. But I feel fine I know with Hashi's we can go from hypo to hyper is that what's happening? I have to wait until next week for my other doctor to get back from vacation. I don't know if I should worry or not I am feeling fine I actually feel better than I have in years. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Possible hashitoxicosis?

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/hashitoxicosis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lizzm said:


> I went to see my PCP to get refills on my Metformin and the doctor told me that he wanted to do labs since they don't have any recent ones on file. The nurse called me this afternoon because I had abnormal labs..
> TSH 0.029
> T4 0.18
> I didn't get the ranges but I assume that they are the same on my other tests done through them TSH reference 0.450-4.500 & T4 reference 0.82-1.77
> ...


What meds are you taking and how much?


----------



## lizzm (May 21, 2012)

The only thing that I am taking for my thyroid is a compounded T3 Triiodoliothyronine 62.5 mcg. I was also give some supplements i'll list them with theingredients

*Thyrodine- Iodine (5 mg as molecular iodine, 5 mg as sodium iodine, & 2.5 mg as potassium iodine) 12.5 mg Daily value 8333%

*Thyro Rx- Selenium (as selenomethionine) 133 mcg Daily value 190%
Coleus Forskohili (20% extract) 300 mg
Guggul Extract (10%) 150 mg
Ashwaganda Root Extract 75 mg
L-Tyrosine 150 mg
Bladderwrack 100 mg

I don't take the supplements everyday because I forget so at most it's 2-3 times a week. This new dr that prescribed these is more natural I guess he doesn't like a lot of pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lizzm said:


> The only thing that I am taking for my thyroid is a compounded T3 Triiodoliothyronine 62.5 mcg. I was also give some supplements i'll list them with theingredients
> 
> *Thyrodine- Iodine (5 mg as molecular iodine, 5 mg as sodium iodine, & 2.5 mg as potassium iodine) 12.5 mg Daily value 8333%
> 
> ...


That is a very very high dose of T3; how long have you been taking this. I would say that you are seriously over medicated and you could land in the ER because of it.

Is this an alternative medicine doctor?

Please take care and proceed w/caution.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Frankly, with the exception of a few drugs, it's a waste of time to stop taking your meds before lab work. The drugs are already in your system and most have a half life longer than what you might expect.

Indeed, what kind of "doctor" are you going to?

I'd like to stress that while many people swear by supplements and herbs and what-not, the reality is that they are not tested in clincal trials, which means that doctors are clueless about how they act in concert with legitimate drugs......until it's too late.


----------



## lizzm (May 21, 2012)

He is just an MD but only treats patients with thyroid disorder, hormone imbalance, fibromyalgia, adrenal fatigue and other stuff along those lines. He used to a pharmacist so right away when I started to complain about side effects from pills he completely understood where I was coming from.
I have never been big on taking supplements because like you said you never know how someone can react. I know my B12 & Vitamin D are important so I try to remember to take them but as far as everything else it's not everyday.

Are there any signs that I should watch out for? Or will I just know that I need to go to the ER? I'm kind of afraid to stop taking the T3 because this is the first time in years that i'm sleeping good and feeling back to normal but at the same time I know that it is not good to have my TSH & T4 that low. The only thing that bugs me now but it's not new is that I get a sharp, stabbing, radiating pain from where my thyroid is it just comes and goes but it really hurts bad. My Endo before told me it was musculoskeletal because your thyroid can not cause pain but I go see my Chiro regularly and I know that I don't have any pinched nerves or muscles or anything that can cause that pain. So I guess we'll see what the Dr says about my blood work and I'll let you all know. Thanks for the input


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lizzm said:


> He is just an MD but only treats patients with thyroid disorder, hormone imbalance, fibromyalgia, adrenal fatigue and other stuff along those lines. He used to a pharmacist so right away when I started to complain about side effects from pills he completely understood where I was coming from.
> I have never been big on taking supplements because like you said you never know how someone can react. I know my B12 & Vitamin D are important so I try to remember to take them but as far as everything else it's not everyday.
> 
> Are there any signs that I should watch out for? Or will I just know that I need to go to the ER? I'm kind of afraid to stop taking the T3 because this is the first time in years that i'm sleeping good and feeling back to normal but at the same time I know that it is not good to have my TSH & T4 that low. The only thing that bugs me now but it's not new is that I get a sharp, stabbing, radiating pain from where my thyroid is it just comes and goes but it really hurts bad. My Endo before told me it was musculoskeletal because your thyroid can not cause pain but I go see my Chiro regularly and I know that I don't have any pinched nerves or muscles or anything that can cause that pain. So I guess we'll see what the Dr says about my blood work and I'll let you all know. Thanks for the input


When taking any T3, the T4 and FT4 come in low. That is normal.


----------

